# KONNICHIWA!  I'm new! Please say "hi"



## TomoeTamara (Apr 9, 2009)

*Konnichiwa Everyone!*

My Name is *Tamara*, and this is my first time on Martial Talk!
(very cool place BTW)
I have been in the martial arts for 25 yrs (a pretty big chunk of my STILL YOUTHFUL 35 yr old self!)   :lol:

My major experience and expertise lies within Okinawan Karate Do and Kobudo (*Isshinryu*)
and currently I am deeply interested (some would say obsessed) with Japanese *Iaido*   (MJER)         :samurai:      :ninja:  :duel:

I am looking forward to meeting a bunch of new friends in ALL styles of the arts! I am a person who hates political agendas and biases.
I know we all can be a bit biased to our own arts...but I love keeping an open mind and am always striving to learn new things and see new perspectives. (ALWAYS keep the beginner's mind)

I will be open to any and all where friendship is concered and those who feel the same need only contact me.
If my knowledge can be of help to anyone....I share it freely.
I am an open book!!

So that's my intro!!  Please drop a line and say HI!!!
*DOMO ARIGATO*!!    :asian:    :highfive:     :cheers: 

artyon:

PS--I am *SO* gonna have fun with these smiles!!   hehehehe


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome! I did both isshin-ryu and iaido when younger.


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 9, 2009)

Ave. Good to have you aboard.


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## morph4me (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello Tamara, welcome to MT


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2009)

Hajimemashite, *Tamara*.  Very happy indeed to see a fellow sword-slinger through the doors ... particularly one who practises the same ryu as myself .


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you Arnisador for the kind welcome (and to everyone else who dropped by)
Took Isshinryu when you were younger?  How far did you progress in the art?


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 9, 2009)

*To JBrainard* : I am a HUGE Thich Nhat Hahn Fan.  I spent 5 months in Vietnam (Danang) (for college) and saw the buddhist temple he came from.  I have MANY of his books!  He's so enlightening and sweet.

*To Sukerkin* : Hajimemashite, back at you Sir! Thanks for the welcome. YES!  *MJER* is my current love affair.  Been wanting to take up sword arts all of my life.  Finally got involved 2 yrs ago. (best choice of my life)
Looking forward to informative chats with you and the other helpful members here!  (we "swordslingers" have to stick together-hehehe)

DOMO!!


----------



## Thesemindz (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


-Rob


----------



## seasoned (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard Tamaro, I know you will enjoy the site very much.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT... enjoy your stay and happy posting. Be sure to use our fine fine Search Engine for topics that may have already been covered... at over 1/2 million posts...it's very likely. 
:uhyeah:


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2009)

TomoeTamara said:


> Thank you Arnisador for the kind welcome (and to everyone else who dropped by)
> Took Isshinryu when you were younger?  How far did you progress in the art?



Green belt, then I left for college and couldn't find it!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 9, 2009)

Batavia? You wouldnt happen to practice with the boys over in Rochester would you?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2009)

I used to study Isshin-ryu in Buffalo, with an instructor who had been a student alongside Bill Adams under George Insley. I considered going to RIT just because I knew they had Isshin there, but ended up at Syracuse instead (where I roomed with a guy from Batavia).


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome Tamara and enjoy the wonderful site.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Tamara and welcome to MT. I am also a fellow sword slinger (there are a few here) and have been studying *MSR* Iaido for 5 years. I was always interested in Iaido and am glad to have found a style that I love. 

Michael


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 10, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> Batavia? You wouldnt happen to practice with the boys over in Rochester would you?


 
Hi Ken,

WOW!  I am getting close to uncovering people I know!! Kinda Creepy!!!
Yes-I do know Clint- but don't train with him. 
(He is very nice and a cool guy!)  I noticed your profile said Guelph.  I just went up to Brock university last month and had a seminar with UNCA KIM!  I love him....he is so cool!!
I DO train (sword) in Rochester, but with another Sensei.

If you are from Guelph...I will definitely see you in MAY!
I want to meet Ohmi Sensei!!!  :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2009)

Greetings and Welcome to MT.....


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 10, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Hi Tamara and welcome to MT. I am also a fellow sword slinger (there are a few here) and have been studying *MSR* Iaido for 5 years. I was always interested in Iaido and am glad to have found a style that I love.
> 
> Michael


 
Thanks Michael for the welcome.  Yes, I've always understood Muso SHINDEN ryu to be "sister" styles with muso JIKIDEN!  After a bit of research...I found it was true.  There are not many MAJOR differences in our two styles.  I'm sure I'll be chatting with you in the future!  
ARIGATO!  :asian:


----------



## Drac (Apr 10, 2009)

I studied Shorin-Ryu for awhile..Sensei also taught Isshin-Ryu..Always wondered what the difference was..


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been training under Kim for ten years now, and I wouldn't what to train anywhere else.

We have a great advantage in Southern Ontario, Western Ner York, there are three 7th Dans in iaido all within an hour of each other. You'll meet the other at the May seminar.

Feel free to come up to Guelph for the day and train with Kim and us anytime you'd like. Everyone is always welcome.


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 10, 2009)

Drac said:


> I studied Shorin-Ryu for awhile..Sensei also taught Isshin-Ryu..Always wondered what the difference was..


 
Isshinryu is a hybrid created after WW2 by Tatsuo Shimabuku.
He was a master in Shorin Ryu Karate do (ichiban deshi under Chotoku Kiyan) and also a top student of Goju founder Miyagi Chojun Sensei.

He melded the best of the 2 styles to create Isshinryu (One-Heart Method/School)

There are several differences between the 2 styles...but you can easily see Shorinryu within.....I  believe it was the more favored style of the 2 with Shimabuku Soke. (some may disagree though)


----------



## TomoeTamara (Apr 10, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> I've been training under Kim for ten years now, and I wouldn't what to train anywhere else.
> 
> We have a great advantage in Southern Ontario, Western Ner York, there are three 7th Dans in iaido all within an hour of each other. You'll meet the other at the May seminar.
> 
> Feel free to come up to Guelph for the day and train with Kim and us anytime you'd like. Everyone is always welcome.


 
**BOWING LOW!! ***   :asian::asian::asian:

Domo Arigato Gozaimashite.   I would LOVE to.  May take you up on that in the near future!!!


----------



## Kwanjang (Apr 10, 2009)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to MT, Tamara! Your positive outlook will only make it better.


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk!  Sounds like you'll fit in great here!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 12, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 17, 2009)

*KONNICHIWA! I'm new! Please say "hi"* 

Hi!  And welcome to MT!!

Daniel


----------

